# More Liberty Belle



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

enjoy!

Dan


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very good Dan
When you post a picture, try to make them a wee bit larger, say between 650 to 1024 pixels. That way we can appreciate to photographs more...


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

I have them in Photoshop Elements 5 and I'm trying to figure out how to post them as large as possible. The originals are 12mp pictures.

Dan


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Daniel :wave:

If you open a free 'Photo-share' account with somewhere like '*Photobucket*', there's a little utility they have that will resize your pics to various 'standard' sizes for you. You can then link the pics to your posts here, so they appear at the proper size :smile:


----------

